# Anesthesia Crosswalk 2014



## Seeth@ (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I would like to know if there are any Crosswalk changes in 2014? I mean if any existing CPT codes have got revised ASA crosses? If yes, then please can someone list it for me?

Please let me know this. Its Urgent!! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## spodiane (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, there are some changes; I flipped through my 2014 Crosswalk and I see new CPT codes, quite a few revised alternates, and some revised Crosswalk main codes.
How many; sorry, I don't have time to count them; maybe 30 or so??


----------



## Jcelin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi what website do you have for anesthesia crosswalk codes? do we have that here in aapc website?


----------

